# OS auf Laptop gewechselt - WLan nicht erkannt



## erik s. (21. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Acer Aspire 5022wlmi standardmäßig die OEM Version von XP Home drauf. Da aber komischerweise die Partitionen mit FAT32 formatiert sind und mein Alcohol 120 nicht korrekt läuft, habe ich XP Prof. installiert. Installation, Formatierung etc. liefen einwandfrei. Habe dann auch alle Treiber von der dem Notebook beiliegenden CD installiert (für CPU, GPU, LAN, WLAN, Sound etc.), wobei aber das WLan-Modul nicht wirklich erkannt wurde. Es wurde zwar ein neues Netzwerkprotokoll installiert, dass mir bei jedem Neustart anzeigt, dass keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, weil mein Funkgerät deaktiviert ist, aber mittels des Knopfes am Notebook lässt es sich nicht einschalten.
Auf der CD waren 2 verschiedene Treiber(Broadcom und Atherus oder so), habe beide installiert, ohne Erfolg.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was ich tun könnte, damit überhaupt erstmal das WLan-Modul mit dem Knopf aktiviert werden kann ? In der vorinstallierten XP Home geht alles, HDD sind halt nur mit FAT32 und Alcohol geht nicht.

Danke im Voraus,

MfG


----------



## Caliterra (21. Dezember 2005)

Schmeiss die Treiber weg und saug Dir die neusten aus dem Netz. Bitte installiere SP2 denn hier befinden sich wichtge neue Updates für WLan mit dabei. Denke auch an die Updates nach SP2. Wenn Du alles neu hast dann komm wieder und gib mal genauere Angaben über Hersteller Karte und Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## erik s. (21. Dezember 2005)

Ich möchte jetzt nicht ganz vom Thema abschweifen, kann aber nicht anders:
Die meisten Leute hier im Board sind so nett und antworten auf die Themen, auf die sie eine Antwort wissen. Nun ist deine Antwort nicht ganz unnütz, aber ich denke es geht da dem Großteil der User so, dass sie an der Art und Weise des Geschriebenen des Fragenden erkennen, ob er "dumm wie Brot" ist, oder doch ein wenig Ahnung von der Sache hat.
Ich möchte hier nicht behaupten, dass ich Experte bin, wäre ich das, würde ich hier nicht fragen.
Back to topic: mein System *ist* aktuell, und zwar mit allem drum und dran. Zweitens sind die Treiber die Aktuellsten und letztens habe ich (wenn auch implizit) Hersteller angegeben (Broadcom).[PUNKT]

Danke,

MfG


----------



## ava99 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

haben die Tasten bei dem vorinstallierten System funktioniert  In deimen 1.Post erwähnst zwar was von Treibern, aber es ist für mich nicht ersichtlich ob du auch die Treiber für die "Speziellen Tasten" eines Laptops installiert hast.Ansonsten würde ich mal im BIOS reinschauen, ob man etwas einstellen kann, aber walte mit Vorsicht darin !! kontrolliere lieber mehrmals was du einstellst, falls du dich nicht darin auskennen solltest.Um ins BIOS zu gelangen F2 drücken, so ist es bei meinem, könnte bei deinem anders sein. Es sollte aber beim Booten im ersten Bildschirm angezeigt werden.

Habe selbst ein Acer-Laptop, aber funtkioniert alles nach BS Wechsel auf Linux. Aber ich weiß auch das auf der Acer - Homepage, die Treiber liegen, die man für das eigene Laptop benötigt bereitgestellt werden. Also die Treiber, die speziell sind, und nicht von Microsoft unterstützt werden, das aber wiederum hängt von der Windows Version ab.

Grüße
Ava99


----------



## Caliterra (22. Dezember 2005)

> Habe dann auch alle Treiber von der dem Notebook beiliegenden *CD* installiert



Du hast in Deinem Beitrag nur von CD Treibern geredet und nicht von Treibern die aktuell sind.

Wird das WLan-Modul gar nicht erkannt oder nur fehlerhaft? Gibt es einen Fehlercode in der Ereignisanzeige?


----------



## erik s. (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

es passiert nichts beim Betätigen des WLan-Knopfes. Außerdem erscheint in der Taskleiste das WLan-Symbol, das rummeckert, dass das Funkgerät nicht aktiviert ist.

MfG


----------



## ava99 (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

sicherlich warst du schon bei den Systemeinstellungen/Netzwerk wo dir die Netzwerkgeräte aufgelistet werden , wird angezeigt, ob die Wlankarte da ist und wenn wie 


Grüße
ava99


----------



## fanste (22. Dezember 2005)

Hast du IP Adressen selbst vergeben? Odda wird das via DHCP vom Router (Ich geh mal davon aus, das du zu dem konekten willst) aus gemacht?

Wenn du es per Hand gemacht hast, überprüfe nochmal, ob alle Angaben (aslo die ersten drei Zahlenblöcke die gleichen sind). Nur der letzte Zahlennlock darf/muss anders sein.


----------

